# Troup County



## buckmaster33 (Sep 19, 2010)

Whats going on in Troup. I don't bow hunt. Any kills yet?
What are the acorns like on your area?


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 19, 2010)

*Troup Co.*

Found some pin oaks and chestnut oak acorns on the ground already....Just about every white oak tree has acorns on it...Grab apple trees have some on them....Going to be plenty of food in the woods this fall....If it dont rain soon the oaks will start dropping early...Because of the drought....


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 4, 2010)

*Troup*

Food plots are up.....Red oaks are loaded...White oaks are good to excellent on every tree...found some already falling out......Chestnut oaks have been dropping for about 2 weeks now...these always drop first on our property............Crab apple trees dropping...muscudines still falling...........Food Everywhere.............Only problem is deer numbers are way down from last year....Brown is down clubs around us have made a big impact on us...If you dont believe the current bag limits want wipe the deer herd out........Just keep filling your bag limits and watch........Especially on land tracts below 500 acres....But we have all the food sources and lowest hunting pressure in the area.........If we could only get rid of the 3 clubs around us.......I probably could but i wouldnt be a very good Christ like person and huntings not as important as GOD.................Good Hunting and GOD BLESS


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 13, 2010)

*Troup*

Plenty of acorns on the ground now...............


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing happen in troup on the morning 10-18-10. Herd no shots seen no deer. Plenty of acorns and small food plot has been hammered. Seeing deer all over the sides of the roads after dark. Seen some small rubs and a few scrapes. Has anyone seen any rut activity in troup. Last year came early on our property. Come on troup hunters, start posting up info.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 24, 2010)

Still slow. Deer moving late in morning 10-11 am. raining acorns, see
good rubs and scrapes are all over. no rut activity on land in north east troup.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 25, 2010)

Slow outside of Hogansville.  No deer seen the past 4 hunts.  We're getting some much needed rain today.  Looking forward to the cooler weather.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Oct 26, 2010)

I 've hunted the last 3 weekends close to the lake on the north end i've not seen the rut sign that i saw last year.Everywhere i hunt i  find last year rubs ,no new ones.Is rut running behind, or deer movement changed.Leaves are just now turning,we need some temps in the 30s.


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Oct 30, 2010)

ok whats going on in troup co folks i hunt south troup and im off for a soild week this upcoming week....anyone seeing any chasing or signs of the rut????? thanks for info.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nothing going on with me. Seen no rut activity. Bucks are still together in north east troup. Alot of rubs and scrapes. Brotherlaw seen a small 8 come out in food plot checking does. I'm off all week and hope to score. Going to hunt hard.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2010)

Its' on in SE Troup. Big 7 pt was killed Friday evening on my land. His neck was swollen, tarsals were black, he was stinking bad and chasing a doe.

Other than water oak acorns, zero mast for us this year. The rain has definitely kicked the food plots into action and the deer are hitting them.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 2, 2010)

*Troup*

Seen a 130" to 138" 11pt  4.5 year old buck chasing a doe at 12:30pm today........In north east corner of the county..He was still smart enough to stay out of the open areas...I tried to take a picture of him but he was to fast.......Of course I seen him while driving and not hunting or I would have a kill picture for ya ll to view.......clap:


----------



## buckmaster007 (Nov 8, 2010)

Had 2 bucks killed sat night outside hogansville. One good eight and a tall thick 5. Scrapes and rubs everywhere. This weekend will be time to get on it!


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 11, 2010)

south troup has bucks chasing everywhere. Killed a nice 7 point. thought it was bigger. 5 bucks running 1 doe.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2010)

It was dead as a carp last week. The warm weather has shut them down. I hunted from Sunday evening before last until last Saturday night. Heard less than a dozen shots all week long.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 18, 2010)

*Tc*

Have'nt hunted Troup in 2 weeks...It seems to be a county thats dying out...Lived here all my life and usually by this time I have received numerous pictures or phone calls...Of some nice bucks killed...Even track it online to see whats up.........Just dead all around this year....Headed out of state next year......Clubs now are wanting more money with less to offer around here......So instead of wasting it here I will go north...


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 19, 2010)

*Tc*

Troup being dead confirmed.........Hunted a food plot thats surrounded by oaks....Deer have anything that they could possibly want here.........Seen 0.....Brother n law seen 0...Another friend hunting Troup seen 0  this afternoon...What makes it worse is that i havent stepped foot on this side of the property in 2 weeks...And no one else has legally....The clubs around our 363 ac..have been burning the woods up with 4 wheelers and pressure...So i thought i was in for a good hunt today.........But guess it doesnt matter....Its sad when you have done all that we have on the property and your getting poor results...I hunted Joe Kurz last week and seen more deer in 4 days..Than i see in 3 weeks in Troup county.....Well just helps me go north next year and leave the Trash county for ya ll.............


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 19, 2010)

i caught 1 coming in checking his scrapes this morning or im pretty sure thats what he was doing because they were cleaned out yesterday and when i went in this morning he had cleaned them again and at 740 he was headed that way but didnt make it i put an arrow in him


----------



## bigbuckfever (Nov 21, 2010)

Iam in troup also..We seen alot of does early in the season then they disappeared. We Had one nice 8 pt killed 2 weeks ago since then all went dead


----------



## fishwater (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 2 year old son, so I haven't done much hunting the past few years.  I feel like the numbers are down in Troup from the limited hunting I've done, however I took a nice 9 pointer yesterday and my biggest buck ever.  It's only the second time I've been in the woods this year.  I posted a couple of pics in the bragging board.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=585248


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Nov 23, 2010)

been seeing deer nearly everytrip here in south troup county killed a decent 10 on the fourth  that was rutting scrapes are stratin to show up  and some nice rubs


----------



## huntnfishaholic (Nov 24, 2010)

*SE Troup County rut is late Nov. per GON Rut Map*

I got film developed that was over a fresh scrape between Nov 7-14.  It was a nice 11 point, and his hocks were barely stained.  No chasing of does witnessed yet either.  I have seen more fresh scrapes & rubs than in recent years. Have photos of 11 different bucks within a 300 yard radius.  I can't wait to get back down this weekend. Good luck all!


----------



## buckmaster33 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hunted Friday afternoon Saturday morning and afternoon. Bucks chasing does on all three hunts. north and south Troup.


----------

